

Tech Comparison: Was Summly The Best Choice For Yahoo? - drakaal
http://www.gadgetking.com/2013/04/30/was-summly-the-best-choice-for-yahoo/

======
zimpenfish
No. Next daft question.

------
byeworld
Summly had a young kid on board. And that's why it got all the attention.

------
drakaal
While we kind of all new that Summly wasn't the tech play, the purchase was
for the SRI license, I think we thought the SRI License was more valuable.

I am the CTO at Stremor.

Gadget King did a good side by side. (Glad they did the work I didn't want to
wade through the summaries to check them out side by side)

It appears Summly is taking a KeyWord Weighting only approach, and not looking
at giving bonsues to sentences that speak to causation.

We have 3.2M nouns, and information about 7.5M words and how they shape the
meaning of sentences. I don't think SRI has an equivalent.

This makes all the difference in summarizing an article because you want that
Who, What, Where, When, Why and How. But the Who What and Why are usually the
most important, and we work hard to get that.

